# Grubby Focus Engine



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Right. Time was of the essence with this job, i had allocated 30mins to do a VERY quick engine bay detail.

Upon opening the focus's bonnet i was greeted with this sight.

Before




































Firstly i sprayed all electrical contacts with WD40

Out came the Megs Super Degreaser and a stiff brush. Sparyed on the MSD and aggitated as i went and left to dwell for 5 mins.

Jet washed off on low pressure and wiped dry with a MF.

Then came my new AS Finish which i've never used before, diluted 1-1 and sprayed on and left to dry while i wiped off any overspray on paintwork.

After



























Overall i was really happy with the results considering the time allocated (took me 25 min in total). Happy with the 'AS Finish' and now the engine bay smells edible .

Thanks for looking

Steve


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

top job...a sound result for 25mins work


----------



## cocker92 (Mar 31, 2007)

> Then came my new AS Finish which i've never used before, diluted 1-1 and sprayed on and left to dry while i wiped off any overspray on paintwork.


sorry but whats AS FINISH?


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

****er92 said:


> sorry but whats AS FINISH?


Auto Smart 'Finish'.


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

****er92 said:


> sorry but whats AS FINISH?


Yes - please post a link, that looks great :thumb:


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Here you go.

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Dressings.htm


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

P2P said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Dressings.htm


Cool thanks


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

That looks brand new.

Mike.


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Was quite impressed with it. Would of liked to of spent longer on the engine bay but was only able to spend 30 min max on it.

The Auto Smart 'Finish' is really quite good, just spray it on and walk away, i had to wipe some overspray and the odd bit where it had formed a small puddle but thats it. A worth while purchase IMO.:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

An excellent turnaround - it now looks better than new :thumb:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow - Now that's seriously impressive....:thumb: 
What sort of mileage is on the car..?


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

82,000 miles. Don't think the engine has ever been cleaned before.

Can't fault the Megs SD, that stuff is great for breaking down oil, grease etc.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been using finish on engine bays for months, works very very well


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Superb result there Steve in litterally no time at all!!! :thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks great! Nice one!


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

looks fantastic


----------



## PFJames (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats a very quick turnaround with awesome results…


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Really nice turnaround


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

P2P said:


> The Auto Smart 'Finish' is really quite good, just spray it on and walk away, i had to wipe some overspray and the odd bit where it had formed a small puddle but thats it. A worth while purchase IMO.:thumb:


totally agree i use it for interior dressing now cut 1:1 leaves a nice matt finish and the smell ohhhhh so good

£20 for 5 litres cut it so becomes £10 for 5 litres :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

amazing results for such a short time fella

:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Great result!

I had to one of these for a collegue after he had a oil-change at National Tyres - they forgot to put the oil cap on. :wall: 

He realized after he drove around for a week then on the way from Edinburgh to Inverness. Needless to say it was manky.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

great results!


----------



## v8sam (May 1, 2006)

Amazing in the time given :thumb:


----------



## Diggerless (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks good. When you did the low pressure jet rinse did you spray everywhere or were you a bit careful, and cover some of the leccy parts first? Always scared of spraying stuff in and around the engine bay. Also I have some Gunk. Would I be better off with some Megs SD instead? I also have some Carlack Special Cleaner and some Megs APC in the locker.


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Diggerless said:


> Looks good. When you did the low pressure jet rinse did you spray everywhere or were you a bit careful, and cover some of the leccy parts first? Always scared of spraying stuff in and around the engine bay. Also I have some Gunk. Would I be better off with some Megs SD instead? I also have some Carlack Special Cleaner and some Megs APC in the locker.


Sprayed everywhere. Made sure i covered all the electrical conatcts with WD40 first though.

Megs APC is great on engine bays but Megs SD is awesome, then its all down to what you want to use to treat all the plastics etc with after.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I take it the AS finish doesn't leave a greasy finish? (like back to black and all that crap)


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Not if you give it a wipe with a MF.


----------

